# What paint to use



## dnalot (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been trying to get a decent paint job on some cast aluminum parts. The rattle can paint here in the states has become "crap in a can". If the first spray is not perfect and you second coat even days later you get wrinkles. I de-grease, and then clean with a etch wash then I use a matching brand etching primer but still lousy paint jobs. 

Mark T


----------



## Alchymist (Jun 2, 2013)

See if you can get your hands on some zinc chromate primer.


----------



## 123RWO (Jun 2, 2013)

Try some Brownells Aluma-Hyde II.    It was originally developed for aluminum gun parts.  The base resin is epoxy and the cured film is very solvent resistant.  No primer is needed.   It is the toughest aerosol paint out there that doesn't require baking.  I have used it with satisfaction for several years: http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...re-aerosol-paints/aluma-hyde-ii-prod1117.aspx

RWO


----------

